# GPU overheating



## Bearderus (Nov 14, 2012)

So, the past couple of weeks I've been experiencing bluescreens due to my gpu overheating. It gets into the 100's and then crashes, studders an odd sound, and restarts. I've tried to troubleshoot the problem but it says it cannot download a solution because I am not connected to the internet.

The first time it happened I went under the case and cleaned it out with compressed air. It worked fine again for a few days and then went back to crashing. At times it will work for hours, others it will crash after 15 or so minutes of playtime.

-I've tried increasing my fan speed, which also doesn't seem to help (Not even sure if it's working as I don't notice any difference in sound)
-I've tried dusting
-My drivers are all up to date

I'm assuming my GPU is fried or close to being completely unusable, just thought I'd come and ask for a second opinion.

Specs:
Processor: Intel Premium CPU G630 2.70Ghz
Memory: 6 gbs
GPU: Geforce GT430 2GB ddr3
OS: Win 7

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	124
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	FFFFFA800A248028
BCP3:	00000000BE200000
BCP4:	000000000005110A
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\061912-20451-01.dmp
C:\Users\Cory\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-34335-0.sysdata.xm

My GPU requires a minimum of 300 watts, which is what my power supply wattage is. I don't know the manufacturer or model as I'm currently typing this on the computer in question.

Games I play while experiencing the crash:
ArmA 2 OA
Minecraft
War Z

If any information could be given that would be amazing. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First I'll say that your power supply is likely too small and poor quality. "My GPU requires a minimum of 300 watts, which is what my power supply wattage is.". 

Having said that, it wouldn't cause the overheating. I'd recommend either testing the card in another PC or opening the case and pointing a fan to ensure there is adequate airflow (and thus help determine if it's simply a cooling issue).


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Download and run Hardware Monitor (CPUID Utilities link in my signature), save the information to a text file, and then attach the file here. 

Also, check the label on the side of your power supply. If your PSU is not capable of providing 22 amps at 12 V then it probably cannot run the card under load.



> Minimum of a 300 Watt power supply. (Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 22 Amps.)


By the way, the files you posted the paths to are on your machine, so there is so way we can view them.


----------



## Statix (Nov 13, 2012)

Bsod are caused by hardware failure or corrupted OS files. I think your power supply is a good place to start. Then go with a good diagnostics software like m.r.i.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi bearderus and welcome to TSF :wave:

As well as the suggestions above, where are the fans fitted in the PC-case and are they venting in or out?


----------

